# Puglia



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't posted for a while, busy renovating our house to sell, prior to moving to Italy.

We visited Abruzzo in 2014 and subsequently started looking for property there, but now wish to move to Puglia.

Any members in Puglia? Whereabouts? And why did you choose where you are? Happy or disappointed?

We want to be within 15mins of the coast and have some land, otherwise we're not too fussy


----------

